# Non-GSD (Pepper)...RIP



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

We laid poor old Pepper to rest today. I had posted several times about his ailments and had alot of support and advice. Yesterday he started throwing up and pooping blood. The vet said putting him down would be the best thing for him. He was about 12 years old. I hate to see him go, but glad he isnt suffering.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am glad that Pepper is at peace now.








Pepper


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Rest well, sweet Pepper. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pepper is in a better place, my sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss..

Tanya


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you for responding to what he was telling you. RIP Pepper


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Pepper. You will be missed.


----------

